# بنت زهقت من كتر المعاكسة



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

البنت تقول:يا ساتر يا رب ايه دا هما اول مرة يشوفوا بنات 

 

 والله انا زهقت من الحكاية دى كل شوية بالنظام دا....!!

 

 والولد يقول:هما اللى عايزين كدا  ما تشوف لابسين ازاى ..

 

 ولا عاملين ايه فى نفسهم ..!!

 

 المعاكسات يا جماعة البنت زهقت من المعاكسة فى الشارع 

 

 كل ماتنزل من بيتهم تتعاكس لا دى مش سيما بقا لازم حل

 

 ولما سألنا الولد قال هما عاوزين يتعاكسوا طيب ازاى يا ابنى الكلام دا 

 

 قال ان البنت ان متعكستش مترتحش ولا تحس انها بنت ... 

 

 وكمان طريقة لبسهم والميك اب بتاعهم هو اللى بيخلى الواد يتراخم عليهم

 

 طيب انا بسأل شاب فى مرة

 

 بقولة ليه عاكستها ما هى مؤدبة اهى

 

 قالى افرض ان هى مش حاسة بجمالها

 

 مش لازم انببها ليه واخليها تعرف ان مثلا عينيها حلوة

 

 قلتلة لا عندك حق

 

 فالمهم مرة عاكس بنت يعنى مش جميلة بقولة طيب لية عاكست بقا

 

 قالى اهو بنكسب فيها ثواب

 

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 

 استغفر الله العظيم

 

 المهم بردة لاقيت ان الولاد معذورين فى حاجة

 

 بيقولوا لبسهم بيخلى الواحد يعاكس ويتراخم عليهم

 

 يعنى لابسة حاجة ولادى شوية او شوية التقلايع بتاعت اليومين دول

 

 وقالوا كمان ان النت ان مكنتش تتعاكس تموت ويجرالها حاجة

 وبكدا هما بيحافظوا عليكوا

 

 فدلوقتى يا جماعة مين السبب فى المعاكسات 

 

 هل هى تصرفات البنت ....... ولا طيش الشباب  ...؟

 

 ونخلى بالنا برده ان فى بنات بيكون فيها اسباب تخلى الولد يعاكسها

 

 موضوع مطرووح ونتكلم فيه شوية

 

 مين السبب فى المعاكسات دى؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

كوكى

السبب هو التربية منذ الصغر

حسب دراسة عالمية

الولد تربيته من الستة اشهر

هتى ثلاث سنين

بعدها يقفل دماغة  وكل الذي يتلقاه

لا يبقى منه شيء

شكراااااااا للموضوع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> السبب هو التربية منذ الصغر
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتير لرائيك المميز
ربنا يكون معاك كليمووووووووو*


----------



## مارينا سمير (20 فبراير 2009)

مرسي اوي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2009)

شوفى  كوكى  خوف ربنا فى الناحيتين يمنع الكلام ده
بس فى نوعيه من البنات بتحب المعاكسه عشان كده بتلبس لبس غير لائق بحجه الموضه وبتبين انها بتضايق
منها
بس فى الاخر نقول مع بولس الرسول(كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق)
شكرا على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

*اانا رايي ان مش الولد او البنت السبب

وزي ماقولتي في موضوعك ممكن الولد يعاكس بنت وحشه

السبب في المعاكسه هي التربيه والمجتمع اللي اتربينا فيها

ولو نعمل مقارنه باي مجتمع غربي هنلاقي فرق كبير في الموضوع ده

اصل اي حاجه هو التربيه الصحيحه والمجتمع اللي احنا فيه

شكرا كوكي علي موضوعك المهم​*


----------



## Hallelujah (20 فبراير 2009)

*السبب الشباب طبعا لانهم هم من يعاكس
حتى لو مرت من جانبهم بنت عارية حتى فلا يجب
ان ينظروا اليها بنظرة شيطانية حسب تعاليم سيدنا السامية *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

مارينا سمير قال:


> مرسي اوي علي الموضوع الجميل



*ثانكس يا مارينا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> شوفى  كوكى  خوف ربنا فى الناحيتين يمنع الكلام ده
> بس فى نوعيه من البنات بتحب المعاكسه عشان كده بتلبس لبس غير لائق بحجه الموضه وبتبين انها بتضايق
> منها
> بس فى الاخر نقول مع بولس الرسول(كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق)
> شكرا على موضوعك الجميل



*ميرسى يوحنا على رائيك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *اانا رايي ان مش الولد او البنت السبب
> 
> وزي ماقولتي في موضوعك ممكن الولد يعاكس بنت وحشه
> 
> ...



*بحيك كتير يا مايكل على رائيك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> *السبب الشباب طبعا لانهم هم من يعاكس
> حتى لو مرت من جانبهم بنت عارية حتى فلا يجب
> ان ينظروا اليها بنظرة شيطانية حسب تعاليم سيدنا السامية *


*
معاك حق بس هى الاساس التربيه كل الاسباب الى بيقولها الشباب الى بيعاكس اى حجج وبس
ميرسى ليكAmnayAmazigh*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 فبراير 2009)

احيانا بيكون الولاد هما السبب واحيانا البنات بردة
ومخافة ربنا للطرفين هى  الاساس
شكرا حبيبتى على موضوعك الرائع دا
ربنا يباركك يا قمرنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> احيانا بيكون الولاد هما السبب واحيانا البنات بردة
> ومخافة ربنا للطرفين هى  الاساس
> شكرا حبيبتى على موضوعك الرائع دا
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرنا


*
ثانكس يا حبيبتى
دايما منورانى*


----------



## sony_33 (21 فبراير 2009)

بصى يا اختى
ولا الولد السبب ولا البنت السبب
السبب التربية 
اذا كان الولد متربى تربية صحيحة مش حيعاكس
 اما البنت فتربيتها وشخصيتها هى الى بتحدد اذا كانت عايزة تتعاكس ولا لا
 والحدق يفهم
هههههههه
شكرا يا سويتى على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## go love (21 فبراير 2009)

الصراحة موضوع جميل اوى يلا عايزنكم  تطلعو كل اللي جواكم في
دة بالنسبة للبنات
 وعشان كدة المفروض المفروووووووض يخلو المعكاسة اللي بأدب طبعا   تكون مش حرام
انتى عايزة الشاب  لما يشوف بنت جميلة معدية او وقفة وميقلهاش انها جميلة يبقى  عيب ومعندوش نظر 
هههههه
واديكى سألتى وعرفتى ان معكسة حتى البنت اللي مش جميلة اوى او حتى  الوحشة
( وطبعا دلوقتى مفيش وحش بس ممكن نقول في مغشوش كتيرررررر) 
بيكون السبب نية صفية  لكسب الثواب
بصى انا اقولك السبب بكل بساطة

طبيعة بشريا احنا مخلوقين بيها وهى الميول للاخر
فبيكون قدمنا اية غير التعبير

سواء بيكون التعبير بنظرة بريئة او حتى كلمة جميلة 
البنت محتاجة نظرة عشان تحس بأنوثتها( نظرة  اعجاب لا اكثر)
مش هقولك بس كلمة 
ام المعكسات اللي بتكون بألفاظ خارجة او بنظرة شهونية بتكون سبب مشترك 
البنت بتكون لبسة لبس بتحرك بي غريزة الشاب وبتخلي حتى نظرتة ليها بتكون نظرة جنسية وهو بيكون مش محترم

ام لو البنت مؤدبة ولبسة لبس محترم والشاب عكسها ونظرتة كانت نظرة مش كويسة بيكون السبب فى تكوينة وتربيتة

انتى عارفا المعاكسة صدقينى  فـــــــــن بيدرس فى المانيا ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> بصى يا اختى
> ولا الولد السبب ولا البنت السبب
> السبب التربية
> اذا كان الولد متربى تربية صحيحة مش حيعاكس
> ...



* متمسكوش فى اسباب مالهاش لازمه
مش تعاكسوا كل البنات عشان يمكن فيهم واحدا عايزة كدا
وفعلا التربيه هى الاساس يعنى زمان مكنش فى معاكسات كان الشباب متربى صح
ودول تانيه مافيهاش معاكسات كل المعاكسات فى مصر ام الدنيا هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سونى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

go love قال:


> الصراحة موضوع جميل اوى يلا عايزنكم  تطلعو كل اللي جواكم في
> دة بالنسبة للبنات
> وعشان كدة المفروض المفروووووووض يخلو المعكاسة اللي بأدب طبعا   تكون مش حرام
> انتى عايزة الشاب  لما يشوف بنت جميلة معدية او وقفة وميقلهاش انها جميلة يبقى  عيب ومعندوش نظر
> ...



*لا انا مش معاك خاااااااااااالص فى انه لما يشوف بنت جميله يقولها انها جميله هى مش حسا بنفسها وبعدين هى فى معاكسه بادب وفى معاكسه بقله ادب اهى كلها معاكسه وايا كانت ادب او لا بتضايق البينت وهى ماشيه
ومتجيبوش اللوم كله على البنت طيب تقدر تقولى بشوف ناس منقبه بتتعاكس قولى بقا دى بتتعاكس ليه لبسها بيخليها تتعاكس
الموضوع مش لبس
لو الولد مشى فى حاله الدنيا هتبقا احلى كتير
ميرسى ليك يا جو لاف على مشاركتك*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (22 فبراير 2009)

*انا معاك يامايكل ف  ان التربيه وفكر المجتمع هو الموثر ف الموضوع ده
بس ف بلاد بره برضه ف معاكسات وحاجات تانيه بس مش بالبجاحه اللي هنا ف مصر*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (22 فبراير 2009)

* بقيت اسلوب المعاكسات بشع وجارح
والناس بقيت سلبيه جدا ومحدش بقي يتحرك والناس بقيت تشوف مناظر المعاكسات 
وتسكت وكان الامر ميخصهاش
وشكرا ع الموضوع يامارينا*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

*بص بقا هلخصهالك

دلوقتى مثلا كل بنت عارفه ايه اللى يناسبها وايه لاء


بمعنى كل واحده عارف ايه اللبس الللى يليق عليه (لوك يعنى)

ولازم يكون فى ستايل بيتغير كل مده علشان اى بنت ممكن تشعر بالاكتاب اكتر من الولد

لان متنسوش اننا فى مجتمع شرقى بمعنى البنت ليها حدود وعدم التاخير ومعاد معين للخروج اما بالنسبه للولد فهيا اوبن

اما بقا بالنسبه للولد اللى بيعاكس .........

بص مفيش بنت مؤدبه ترضى تتهان حتى لو من عيل

وانا فى رئي البنت اللى بتتعاكس بتتهان وبتتجرح كرامتها جداً*​


----------



## zama (23 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة انا بضم صوتى لصوت اراء كل اخواتى اللى سبقونى ان التربية هى العامل الرئيسى بالاضافة لمخافة الله..
لكن فى نقطة تانية هى ان الشاب اللى بيعاكس البنت لو فكره مشغول بحاجة مفيده عمره ما هيعاكس اصلا  لانه من الاساس مش فاضى بجد ..والحاجات المفيده كتير جدا لكن الكسالى اكتر .......
وشكرا للموضوع الجميل جداااااااااااا.......................................


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2009)

*بصبم بقى لو الولاد حطوا كلام ربنا والانجيل قدام عنيهم محدش هيعاكس

وبعدين فى ولدين بتعلم عيالها كدة

انها تعاكس وبتفكرها حاجة حلوة لو ابنهم عاكس واحدة 

ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بصراحة انا بضم صوتى لصوت اراء كل اخواتى اللى سبقونى ان التربية هى العامل الرئيسى بالاضافة لمخافة الله..
> لكن فى نقطة تانية هى ان الشاب اللى بيعاكس البنت لو فكره مشغول بحاجة مفيده عمره ما هيعاكس اصلا  لانه من الاساس مش فاضى بجد ..والحاجات المفيده كتير جدا لكن الكسالى اكتر .......
> وشكرا للموضوع الجميل جداااااااااااا.......................................





engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصبم بقى لو الولاد حطوا كلام ربنا والانجيل قدام عنيهم محدش هيعاكس
> 
> وبعدين فى ولدين بتعلم عيالها كدة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتير على ارائكم يا مينا وانجى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *انا معاك يامايكل ف  ان التربيه وفكر المجتمع هو الموثر ف الموضوع ده
> بس ف بلاد بره برضه ف معاكسات وحاجات تانيه بس مش بالبجاحه اللي هنا ف مصر*





الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> * بقيت اسلوب المعاكسات بشع وجارح
> والناس بقيت سلبيه جدا ومحدش بقي يتحرك والناس بقيت تشوف مناظر المعاكسات
> وتسكت وكان الامر ميخصهاش
> وشكرا ع الموضوع يامارينا*


*
ميرسى يا الراعى الصالح على رائيك
بس انا اسمى كوكى مش مارينا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *بص بقا هلخصهالك
> 
> دلوقتى مثلا كل بنت عارفه ايه اللى يناسبها وايه لاء
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا بوسى لمرورك*


----------



## فافاستار (23 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع ده منتشر بس الولد لو فيه مبادئ والاخلاق الكويسه مش هيعاكس والبنت معرضه للمعاكسه بشتى الطرق سواء كانت ملتزمه او غير ملتزمه ولكن الولد المملؤ بمحبة الله لا يهمه اى بنت مهما كانت*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

فافاستار قال:


> *الموضوع ده منتشر بس الولد لو فيه مبادئ والاخلاق الكويسه مش هيعاكس والبنت معرضه للمعاكسه بشتى الطرق سواء كانت ملتزمه او غير ملتزمه ولكن الولد المملؤ بمحبة الله لا يهمه اى بنت مهما كانت*



*ميرسى كتير يا فافاستار على ردك الحلو*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

_



قالى اهو بنكسب فيها ثواب​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا كوكى ده داء بلا دواء
جميل موضوعك كوكى
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييير ​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> يا كوكى ده داء بلا دواء
> جميل موضوعك كوكى
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكوره كتييير ​_


*
والاجمل هو ردك يا تونى
ميرسى كتير ليك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2009)

*المتهم الاول فى حكاية المعاكسات دى هو الفراغ اللى بيعانى منه معظم الشباب .. مفيش شغل .. مفيش امكانيات كفايه للزواج .. ومننكرش ان لبس البنات احيانا بيكون مشجع وبيدعو الشباب للمعاكسه ..
موضوع جميل
ميرسى يا قمرررر *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *المتهم الاول فى حكاية المعاكسات دى هو الفراغ اللى بيعانى منه معظم الشباب .. مفيش شغل .. مفيش امكانيات كفايه للزواج .. ومننكرش ان لبس البنات احيانا بيكون مشجع وبيدعو الشباب للمعاكسه ..
> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى يا قمرررر *



*ميرسى يا دون دون لرائيك*


----------



## vetaa (25 فبراير 2009)

*المشكله فعلا فى التربية*
*والولد بيلاقى اصحابه كده فبالتبعيه*
*والبنات بقى شوية لبسها بقى اوفر*

*احنا نوولع فى المجتمع اية رايك*
*هههههه*

*ربنا يرحمنا*
*ويهدى الجميع*


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2009)

انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه المشكلة فى التربية؟ يعنى هو فى اب و ام بيربوا ابنهم يقول له عاكس اى بنت تشوفها؟ معلش ياريت حد يوضح ازاى التربية هى المسئولة عشان انا مش فاهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2009)

Fadie قال:


> انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه المشكلة فى التربية؟ يعنى هو فى اب و ام بيربوا ابنهم يقول له عاكس اى بنت تشوفها؟ معلش ياريت حد يوضح ازاى التربية هى المسئولة عشان انا مش فاهم



*لا هى المشكله انه مبيبقالش فى تربيه من اساسه 
التفكك الاسرى من أكبر مشكلاته عدم الاهتمام بتربية الاطفال وتنشئتهم بطرق سليمه واللى بيظهر أثره على تصرفاتهم ومنها المشكله اللى بنتكلم عنها هنا. 
حد فهم حاجه 30:  *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

fadie قال:


> انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه المشكلة فى التربية؟ يعنى هو فى اب و ام بيربوا ابنهم يقول له عاكس اى بنت تشوفها؟ معلش ياريت حد يوضح ازاى التربية هى المسئولة عشان انا مش فاهم



*التربيه يعنى لو البيت اهمل التربيه اكيد مش بيقولا له عاكس
بس فعلا لو متربى صح وعارف ان دى الى بيعاكسها ممكن تكون اخته  مكنش عاكس
وللعلم الموضوع مش واقف على التربيه بس فى اكتر من سبب للمعاكسه بس اولهم الولد وتربيته بدليل ان فى ولاد مابتعاكسش ده معناه ايه انه بيحترم نفسه *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *المشكله فعلا فى التربية*
> *والولد بيلاقى اصحابه كده فبالتبعيه*
> *والبنات بقى شوية لبسها بقى اوفر*
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههه
حل حلو يا فيتا
ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

بصى يا كوكى ساعات البنات بتصرفتها بتكبر الى قدمها حتى لو محترم انة يعاكسها 
مش معنى كدة ان كل البنات كدة 
وبرضة فى شباب بيعاكسوا البنات عمال على بطال
وحشة بقة حلوة 
اهم بيعاكسوا وخلاص تقريبا هى بقت ثقافة مجتمع مش اكتر 
وطبعا حسب التربية من الاساس من تجاة الولد اوالبنت
سورى يا كوكى طولت عليكى شوية 
ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> بصى يا كوكى ساعات البنات بتصرفتها بتكبر الى قدمها حتى لو محترم انة يعاكسها
> مش معنى كدة ان كل البنات كدة
> وبرضة فى شباب بيعاكسوا البنات عمال على بطال
> وحشة بقة حلوة
> ...



*لا يا مونى ولا طولتى ولا حاجه نورتينى برائيك*


----------

